# Help with solar panels



## Bird~dog (Jun 8, 2015)

Anyone could help me I need to find someone to help me with my solar panels


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Bird Dog,

We need a bit more information than what you have provided if you even stand a chance of the board being able to help. What seems to be the issue?


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Made this its own thread.


----------



## jogr (Jul 24, 2007)

Put them in the sun, they work much better that way.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

A good place to start is YouTube. At least you will get a general idea on how to set it all up.

This Old House just had an episode where they installed solar panels on their workshop. Go to www.thisoldhouse.com.


----------

